

Lookback 1.0. Record bugs and feedback, now on Android, Mac and iOS - littke
http://lookback.io

======
martinkallstrom
We have used Lookback since the beginning for our app development, couldn't
recommend it more. The team are excellent people based in Sweden and the US.

------
tedbowman
This product has made it really easy for the product team I work with to get
real user feedback earlier and easier for the apps we have built. I'm glad to
see they are out for Mac OX now so we can try this out instead of silverback
since it would be good to consolidate to just one tool.

------
fuzhiniao
LookBack just keeps evolving. Great feature update, we've used it in beta
testing.

------
hharman
Super awesome, love this, finally Lookback Android for recording the screen on
your phone + frontal camera! #win

------
Charlieperson
Fantastic tool all around. I've been looking for something like this for so
long!! Thank you lookback!!!

------
rabiesboy
Easy to set up, and easy to collect valuable user feedback. Recommend it!

------
Fritjof
Awesome product! I'm literally quite amazed by it.

------
triplesec
Looks useful for UX testing, definitely.

------
cpetersson
Yeah! Awesome Go team Lookback!

------
beengan
Lovely lovely lovely!

------
robynexton
Go team Lookback!

------
saman1912
Very cool tool!

------
adderollen
Awesome stuff!

------
johaneje
Great stuff!

------
scotthtaylor
Great :)

------
klaranordqvist
Great!!

